# Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August








*Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*​
Immer wenn vermehrt irgendwelche Gut- und Besserangler, Schützer etc. auftauchen, die erzählen wollen, dass ihre Ansicht die einzig wahre sei beim Angeln (oft genug vermischt mit dem Verkauf ihrer natürlich ethisch besseren Produkte) kräuseln sich meine Nackenhaare und die Zehennägel rollen sich hoch ..

Ich selber angle auch gerne mit Einzelhaken an Kunstködern.

Oft auch aus Faulheit wechsle ich aber die meist standardmäßg verbauten Drillinge nicht. 

Und da mir gerade wieder ein Spinner in die Hand fiel, der serienmäßig mit Einzelhaken kommt, hatte ich folgende Idee..

Chancen statt Verbote...

Wenn man weiss, wo und welche Einzelhakenkunstköder (nicht Gufis natürlich, sondern solche, die standardmäßig mit Drillingen ausgerüstet sind wie Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner etc.,) man käuflich erwerben kann, bitte hier reinstellen.

 Zum einen für mich selber, und vielleicht lässt sich der eine oder andere auch "verführen" das mal auszuprobieren..

*Chancen statt Verbote!!*

Mein erster Tipp (oben genannte Spinner):
https://www.joker-fishing.de/volksspinner/

Mal sehen, obs da noch mehr gibt und was alles serienmäßig an Blinkern, Wobblern, Spinnern etc. mit serienmäßig Einzelhaken angeboten wird


----------



## ayron (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/

Gefischt hab ich sie noch nicht. Mir bisschen zu teuer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

DANKE - aber immerhin mal welche mit serienmäßig Einzelhaken!


----------



## ayron (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

http://www.clickbaits.de/unsere-marken/manufacturer/fantasia-lures

Denke bei den meisten Shops, die auch Japanware vertreiben wird man fündig werden.
Ist an sich ne gute Sachen grade bei kleinen Ködern. Ich denke jeder kennt das Problem mit den kleinen Barschen..... der Drilling geht bei den Gierschlunden nur in eine Richtung rein#d


----------



## Kami One (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Viele Modelle der Rapala X-Rap Saltwater Series sind schon von Hause aus mit Einzelhaken ausgerüstet. 

http://www.rapala.com/rapala/lures/x-rap-saltwater-series/


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

ach guck mal, da gibts doch einiges.
Toll.
Danke!


----------



## Reg A. (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Mepps fertigt wohl auch serienmäßig einige Aglias mit Einzelhaken, zumindest für den US-amerikanischen Markt. Hab mir da mal ein paar von ner Arbeitsreise mitgenommen, daher (leider) kein Link.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Hier hab ich jedenfalls noch keine Meppse mit Einzelhaken gesehen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*





 by AMProducts#h


----------



## Reg A. (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich jedenfalls noch keine Meppse mit Einzelhaken gesehen.



Ich auch nicht, drum hab ich damals (ist schon ein paar Jahre her) gut zugeschlagen. War aber definitiv "von-der-Stange" bzw. hatte der Laden zumindest mehrere unterschiedliche Aglias in diversen Größen mit EH vorrätig. Hab noch einen in OVP, evtl. setz ich mal ein Bild rein. Der Rest ist - trotz Einzelhaken - mittlerweilen den Weg aller irdischen Angelköder gegangen...


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*



Reg A. schrieb:


> . Der Rest ist - trotz Einzelhaken - mittlerweilen den Weg aller irdischen Angelköder gegangen...



Also Bäume, Sträucher und Abrisse? (Meine Top 3 aber bin auch Spinnlegastheniker)


----------



## jkc (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

http://www.sportco.com/store/pc/Mep...k-French-Spinner-Lure-Sizes-3-5-732p47485.htm


----------



## Seele (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*



jkc schrieb:


> http://www.sportco.com/store/pc/Mep...k-French-Spinner-Lure-Sizes-3-5-732p47485.htm




Also wenn ich die so ansehe, dann biegt sich der Haken ja schon beim anschauen auf bei der allgemeinen Mepps Qualität. 
Aber interessant, wusste ich auch nicht, dass es die von der Stange gibt.


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Die Spinner von DAM mit Einzelhaken, sind sehr zu empfehlen:

https://www.gerlinger.de/dam-spinner-effzett-mit-einzelhaken-farbe-regenbogenforelle

Laufen gut und sind stabil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Da kommt doch mehr zusammen als ich dachte, Super und Danke, Jungs.

Und ruhig her mit mehr ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

EH-Spinner gibt es auch von Balzer:

https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-spinner-colonel-z-mit-einzelhaken

Ebenso EH-Forellenblinkerlein von Balzer:

https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-blinker-star-dust-forellenblinker

Manche Wobbler sind zwar mit Drillingen versehen, werden aber zusätzlich mit optionalen Einzelhaken ausgeliefert, die dann in der OVP beiliegen (dann muss man die nicht extra kaufen) - z. B. diese hier:

https://www.gerlinger.de/savage-gear-wobbler-prey-series-farbe-01-roach


----------



## Hov (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Moin,

Sebile Puncher 60mm

 Wird mit Drillingen geliefert und zusätzlich im Lieferumfang passende Einzelhaken. 

Jensen Pirken verschiedene Gewichte

 Habe vor Jahren einige Exemplare in unterschiedlichen Gewichten i in DK erworben.

 VG
 Thomas


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Die Veltix Spinner werden auch mit Drillingen geliefert , kann man aber ohne probleme schnell gegen Einzelhaken tauschen


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Na ja, auf EH umbauen kann man so ziemlich alles, das mit nem Sprengring (oder halt mehreren davon) versehen ist.

Dazu gibt es im Board ja mehr als genug Threads von Forelle bis Big Game.

Hier geht es aber um Kukös, die bereits werksseitig mit EH versehen sind - bzw. um welche, in deren Lieferumfang optionale EH zusätzlich mit enthalten sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Ist genau der Punkt:


> Ich selber angle auch gerne mit Einzelhaken an Kunstködern.
> 
> Oft auch aus Faulheit wechsle ich aber die meist standardmäßg verbauten Drillinge nicht.
> .........................................
> Mal sehen, obs da noch mehr gibt und was alles serienmäßig an Blinkern, Wobblern, Spinnern etc. *mit serienmäßig Einzelhaken* angeboten wird


----------



## Hann. Münden (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Balzer Colonel Z mit Einzelhaken
https://www.angelsport.de/balzer-colonel-z-spinner-einzelhaken-kupfer_0142567.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Und noch einer, nicht schlecht.
Und nur weiter so..


----------



## Reg A. (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also Bäume, Sträucher und Abrisse? (Meine Top 3 aber bin auch Spinnlegastheniker)



Nein, in Bäumen und Sträuchern häng ich quasi nie; alles Abrisse unter der Wasseroberfläche. Mit nem EH hat man zwar weniger Hänger als mit nem Drilling, aber komplett vermeiden kann man sie natürlich auch nicht...



jkc schrieb:


> http://www.sportco.com/store/pc/Mep...k-French-Spinner-Lure-Sizes-3-5-732p47485.htm



Genau die warens! Danke für den Link!



Seele schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die so ansehe, dann biegt sich der  Haken ja schon beim anschauen auf bei der allgemeinen Mepps  Qualität.



Das täuscht, die EHs sind deutlich stabiler und dickdrähtiger als die - in der Tat mehr als bescheidenen - Meppsdrillinge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

ihr seid echt klasse, dass ihr die Links auch noch ausgebuddelt habt! 

Reschbeggd!
#r#r#r


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*







gibt es u.a. hier...
(wenn schon mal gefragt wird):m|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Schon recht speziell, aber die Blinker-Jörg-Wallerblinker gibts serienmäßig auch mit (feststehendem) EH.

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...errerID=7.00&gclid=CPS95aPm79QCFYUaGwod2bUGSA

Grüße JK


----------



## alex.enjoy (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Ich habe mit gerade mal aus dem von @ayron empfohlenen Shop den Angler's Republic Stroud 43F bestellt.
Auf Anfrage wurde mir in einer netten E-Mail dieser fürs Spinnangeln auf Forellen an unserem stark bewachsenen und Hänger-gefährdeten Vereinsflüsschen empfohlen.

Grüße aus der Rhön
alex


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Abu Toby Vass:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8c80CLZq9k


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

guck an ,kommen doch immer noch welche.

Mehr als ich gedacht hätte, aber so richtig prall isses nicht von der Anzahl her, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Ich hol das nochmal hoch, evtl. wissen ja noch ein paar entsprechende Anbieter.

Dann tacker ich das oben fest, damits leichter gefunden wird.


----------



## thomas1602 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Interessant wäre für uns Sachsen auch noch Köder mit nur 1 Anbissstelle und dann mit Einzelhaken.
(Wobbler)

Bei uns darf man nach Salmonidenregeln nur 1 Anbisstelle haben. 
Wenn man dann den Wobbler abrüstet und lieber auf Einzelhaken setzt, laufen die teile oft ziemlich anders, als mit den 2 Drillingen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Solange es Einzelhaken sind - immer her mit Angeboten, passt dann ja hier auch rein.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*



> Wenn man dann den Wobbler abrüstet und lieber auf Einzelhaken setzt,  laufen die teile oft ziemlich anders, als mit den 2 Drillingen.


*OT on:*

Schau mal in den Umrüstungs-Thread zu Kleinwobblern (Tuning mit Bleischroten, Suspendots etc.)

*OT off.*

Mit EH ab Werk versehen sind auch so ziemlich alle Spinnerbaits (ggf. den Trailer Hook entfernen, wenn nur ein EH erlaubt) sowie manche fertig geriggten Frösche wie der Dahlberg Diver Frog:

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?gummikoeder_river2sea_diver_frog.htm


----------



## alex.enjoy (12. August 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Hallo,

habe gerade dieses Video auf YouTube gesehen.
Dort werden die Iron Claw APACE Wobbler in Aktion gezeigt.

Angeblich werden die alle zusätzlich mit Einzelhaken ausgeliefert.

Gruß Alexander


----------



## lippfried (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

http://www.spinnerundco.de/spinner/...-panther-martin-spinner-italy-barsch-forelle/


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Die hatt ich schon mal in der Drillingsausführung vor x Jahren

Sind gut laufende, recht schwere Spinner, die sich gute werfen lassen und dennoch nicht zu tief laufen.
Danke für den Tipp mit Einzelhakenausführung!


----------



## wobbler68 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Hallo

Hatte mir mal fürs ,Forellenangeln, einige von MA-SO-CA mit Einzelhaken geholt(Kuss der Schlange).|supergri


https://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/MA-SO-CA-Sandy-weiss-Red-Head

https://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/MA-SO-CA-Wechselswing-Spinner

https://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/MA-SO-CA-Ultra-Leicht-Blinker-Casting

Das ist der Spinner der mir die meisten Fische eingebracht hat.
Zwar mit Drilling ,aber er kann ja umgerüstet werden,wenn Mann:g will.
In Rot und Weiß besonders für Hecht und Barsch gut.
Die laufen schon wenn sie an gespannter Schnur absinken.:q
https://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/MA-SO-CA-Dream-Spinner-rot


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*



> Zwar mit Drilling ,aber er kann ja umgerüstet werden,wenn Mann will.


Hier sind eben genau die gesucht, wo man das NICHT UMRÜSTEN muss, sondern die schon EInzelhaken haben


----------



## Inni (13. September 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

HornyHerring von SavageGear. Kommt mit Drilling und Einzelhaken. 

http://savage-gear.com/de/product/3d-horny-herring/


----------



## Kami One (20. September 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Gerade entdeckt... Der Illex Dartrun ist auch mit Einzelhaken ausgerüstet.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. September 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

Der Spro Teppan, hat zwar keine Einzelhaken, aber offene Doppelhaken statt Drillinge.


----------



## aland90 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Anbietersammlung: Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken statt Drilling*

der spin-a-lure von jake's lures, da ist bei den großen modellen auch ein einzelhaken dabei.

https://www.koefi.at/Kunstkoeder/Jakes_Lures


----------



## lippfried (2. Oktober 2018)

Panther Martin Spinner mit Einzelhaken:

https://www.spinnerundco.de/spinner...-panther-martin-spinner-italy-barsch-forelle/


----------

